# V: Deamon Souls Black Phantom Edition PS3 &amp; Babylon 5 DVD Komplettbox



## Chaosman99 (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe von meiner Freundin die DS BF Edition bekommen. Aber es ist absolut nicht mein Genre. Daher habe ich es auch nicht aufgemacht. Preis 60€ zzgl. Versand. Und ich hätte noch eine Babylon 5 Komplettbox. Die DVDs wurden, bis auf einen Film nicht geschaut. Preis wären 85€ zzgl. Versand.

Bei intereses PM


----------



## Chaosman99 (27. Juli 2010)

So haben noch einen neuen DS Light in Türkis ausgegraben. Unbenutzt Preis 109€ zzgl. Versand


----------

